# koi verletzt



## corinna41 (24. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen.
ich habe heute im teich meine Koidame verletzt vorgefunden.Sie hat an den Seiten rechts und links neben der Rückenflosse gleichmässig verteilte Kratzer so als hätte jemand von oben beidseitig zugeggriffen. 
Ein weiterer, kleinerer Koi ist spurlos verschwunden. 
Ich habe das Mädel eingefangen und die Wunden versorgt.dann habe ich mehrere Angelschnüre über den Teich gespannt.
Was kann das für ein Tier gewesen sein und wie kann ich den Teich schützen?
Ich danke für eure Tipps,
gruss corinna


----------



## Mondlicht (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*

Hallo Corinna,
ich schätze mal, Du hattest Besuch von einem __ Fischreiher. Daher würde ich empfehlen, den Teich mit einem Netz abzuspannen. Das geht relativ schnell und ist verhältnismässig billig, hat aber den Nachteil, daß ein Netz optisch als Störfaktor empfunden werden kann. 

Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Mondlicht (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*

Als erste (und schnelle) Schutzmaßnahme würde ich Schnüre um den Teich herum spannen. 2 Reihen, die erste Reihe etwa 25 cm über dem Boden, die zweite Reihe 50 cm hoch. __ Fischreiher können (oder wollen) nicht über derartige Hindernisse steigen. Falls Du eine Flachwasserzone im Teich hast, mußt Du auch diese Zone mit Schnüren abspannen, __ Reiher landen nämlich im Zweifelsfall auch im Flachwasser (solange sie dort noch stehen können). Und vielleicht solltest Du Dir morgen früh den Wecker stellen. Fischreiher beginnen mit ihren Beutezügen meist schon in der Morgendämmerung. 
Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Thorsten (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*

Hallo Corinna,

kratzer links und rechts?

Sieht für mich nach einem "Katzenangriff" aus!

Dagegen kannst Du fast garnichts tun, außer selber ein Auge drauf werfen oder einen Hund einschalten!

Hast Du einen Hund? ...dann lasse ihn mal öfter in den Garten, dass schreckt ab


----------



## WERNER 02 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*

Hey Thorsten

Aber sicher kannste da was dagegen tun. Einfach nen elektro. Reiherzaun aufstellen. 
Wirkt kollosal jedenfalls bei mir. Katz und Hund machen nen Bogen drum rum.
Und man sollte diesen Zaun aber bitte nicht mit einem Weidezaun verwechseln. Denn zwischen beiden gibt es schon einen Unterschied. Letzterer sieht wirklich besch... aus und ersterer fällt recht wenig ins Auge.
Auch die Spannung ist eine andere.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*

Moin Werner,

ist eigentlich eine gute Idee. 

Nur, ist das wohl katzenabhängig, bei unserer Nachbarskatze (lässt die Fische in Ruhe!) die würde dich auslachen.

Die Springt über alles und jeden um an ihr Ziel zu kommen...aber ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## corinna41 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*

hallo zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Die Kratzspuren auf unserem Mädel sind beidseitig der Rückenflosse,so als hätte etwas von oben zugegriffen.:? 
Wir haben den Teich schon seit einiger Zeit mit Angelschnur umspannt, ausserdem liegt er dirkt an der Terrassentür.Das scheint das Raubtier nicht die Bohne zu stören  
Da unser Hund sich weigert drassen zu schlafen, habe ich noch ein paar CDs an die Schnüre gehängt,die jetzt im Wind flattern.Ich weiss ja nicht ob es den Räuber stört,aber die Fische bleiben wenigstens erstmal unten.
Ich habe in der letzten Zeit öfter Mal eine Möwe gesehen, kann die es auch gewesen sein?  
Das wäre ja blöd , der dürften die Schnüre ja ziemlich egal sein.
gruss corinna


----------



## WERNER 02 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi verletzt*



> Die Springt über alles und jeden um an ihr Ziel zu kommen...aber ein Versuch ist es wert



Hi Thorsten
Clevere Katze !! Nur bei mir würde sie das bestimmt nicht machen, es sei denn sie wäre Schwimmerin und nicht gerade Wasserscheu. 

*@ Corinna*
Tippe hier eher auch auf ne Katze. Ne Katze schlägt von oben nach unten, und zieht dann die Pfote an den Körper ran. Wird wohl den Fisch rausziehen gewollt haben und dieser ist ihr entwischt. 
Kannst jetzt eins machen, hol dir aus der Apotheke " Dentisept " ( lass dich aber durch die Beschreibung nicht irritieren, denn sie ist normalerweise für Hund und Katz wenn sie Kieferprobleme haben ) reinige die Wunde und trage die Salbe mittels Q-Tipp auf. Diese Salbe ist wasserfest und es dauert nur wenige Tage und dein Fisch ist wieder topfit. Mußt ihn auch nicht in ein Behandlungsbecken extra umsetzen.
Übrigens stammt dieser Tip von Fr. Dr. Lechleiter und hat mir auch schon geholfen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------

